# Pemi has passed



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of Pemi, my thoughts are with you.
13.5 years is a long good life with your boy.

Run free Pemi


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Pemi, if you would like him added to The Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of his passing. Once again I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I know you've been dreading this day. We understand how much it hurts to say goodbye. I believe we will see our dogs again one day. Rest in peace sweet Pemi, you were one of the great ones.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Pemi. Fingers crossed your next pup will be born this summer


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about you losing, Pemi. You were blessed in that he had such a long wonderful life. Our River only made it to just shy of 11 years. I'm with you about the breed. Even with the possibilities of illness, we're set on getting another Golden as well. We're hoping to get a pup late Feb. You just can't find a more loving dog than a Golden. Even as I type this, I still get teared up a bit just remembering that River is gone. As you mention, the loss does leave a huge hole in your heart...I realize we can never replace River. We're thankful for the love and wonderful memories he gave to us. That said, there is no better medicine than the scent of fresh puppy breath.:smile2:

Wishing you the best in your search for a pup. Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## truckinguy (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks evey one. It's 3 days and I'm still crying at times. Every little thing brings it back like seeing his paw print in the yard or a picture. It's so hard. I wish I did have a new pup it would be a huge helping. It's quiet here and I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Pemi.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


Fly free Pemi..


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your Pemi...it's never easy.... wishing you luck in getting another pup...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pemi. So many of us here know exactly how you feel. Keep all the good memories close to help you through this difficult time. I hope you will be able to get a new pup soon...it would be such a tribute to Pemi that you can continue to share your home and love with a new golden.


----------



## truckinguy (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks to all. Still so hard isn't it. One week and I'm still breaking down.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It's very normal. I can still cry for my Honeybear who has been gone 20 years. It's not painful like it once was but I guess I will miss her until I see her again.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. It's very hard to lose our 4 legged family members. Finding God helped me through my experience and I urge you to do the same. You and your pup will one day be reunited!


----------

